# Raideliikenne > Junat >  MTR Express

## Joonas Pio

Tukholman tunnelbanaakin liikennöivä, hongkongilainen MTR on aloittanut junaliikenteen Tukholman ja Göteborgin välillä. Suunnitelmissa on lisätä lähtöjen määrää 90:een viikossa. HS:n uutinen ja yhtiön nettisivut.

----------


## Kaffimaatti

Ajavat ilmeisesti Intercity Flirteillä. Kenelläkään kokemusta kys. maillista? Ainakin Tsekeissä ja Puolassa on näitä vempeleitä, saksan DB Regiotkin ajetaan näillä vekottimilla.

Ohessa kuva ja video junasta;
kuva

----------


## tlajunen

> Ajavat ilmeisesti Intercity Flirteillä. Kenelläkään kokemusta kys. maillista?


Junayksikkö on hyvin pitkälti teknisesti identtinen meikäläisten kaupunki-Flirttien kanssa. Mainittavana erona teleissä on (ilmiselvän raideleveyseron lisäksi) enemmän vaimennuselementtejä 200 km/h nopeuden mahdollistamiseen. Meikäläiset Sm5-yksiköt toki kulkevat 160 km/h nekin, joka olisi kaukoliikenteessäkin kohtalainen nopeus.

----------


## zige94

> Junayksikkö on hyvin pitkälti teknisesti identtinen meikäläisten kaupunki-Flirttien kanssa. Mainittavana erona teleissä on (ilmiselvän raideleveyseron lisäksi) enemmän vaimennuselementtejä 200 km/h nopeuden mahdollistamiseen. Meikäläiset Sm5-yksiköt toki kulkevat 160 km/h nekin, joka olisi kaukoliikenteessäkin kohtalainen nopeus.


"Meikäläisten" Sm5-yksiköt heiluvat vaan vähän turhankin paljon ja taisi Z-juna koeajoissa ilmetä jotain ongelmaakin 160km/h ajossa, vai muistanko ihan väärin?

----------


## tlajunen

> -- taisi Z-juna koeajoissa ilmetä jotain ongelmaakin 160km/h ajossa, vai muistanko ihan väärin?


Liittyi akselinkäyttölaitteiden suunnitteluvirheisiin (oli vähän muutettu designia verrattuna aiempiin Flirtteihin). Sittemmin kaikki akl:t vaihdettu uusiin ja ongelma poistui.

----------

